# Gazebo



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

I am thinking of getting one of these

from http://www.tent.net.cn/

3 meters x 4.5 meters = E335

what do you use when out detailing/valeting to keep out of the rain


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a 3x3 pop up gazebo to keep tje elements at bay. The only downside if its windy tjey flap about a bit.


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

I would be interested in people's opinions and experiences with using gazebos to detail and valet under. With the seasons being less defined now I think I cancelled more work due to bad weather last June then November/December 

Lew


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

IMO gazebos are ok not the best but it will enable you to work if the weather turns rubbish. I make sure i have mine up on its maximum height setting which lets me use my PW under there. U have to make sure u can anchor it down properly as u wouldnt want it lifting with a high wind. I have put some anchor points on the van which allows me to hold one side down securly and I use to 5 ltr bottles filled with water to use as weights on the other side. It seems to do the trick.

For winter use I have a 2 double strip lights that I can quickly attach to the frame which will give me plenty of light to work with I also have a double 500w halogen light on a stand. All in they are not as good as a unit to work in.

I have saved a few jobs this year by using it. Heavens have opened and hey presto only takes a minute to put up and ur back working. Just have to make sure u dry it out properly when u get home. 

Cheers 
Loz


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

That site looks really badly designed and not professional at all...not to mention its not a UK company....

Try this lot they are in the UK...Linky


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> That site looks really badly designed and not professional at all...not to mention its not a UK company....
> 
> Try this lot they are in the UK...Linky


Thanks nick but they only sell 3x3 I want 3x4.5


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Try these guys.

Fairly cheap and they are really good quality.

www.countryseatsuk.co.uk

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

www.gazeboshop.co.uk


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

They all say they are better than everyone els but the prices are very different


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

tbh i dont think 3x3m or even 4.5m is big enough. You'll never get the whole car underneath and that means youll have to do half and move it.

Thats why mine is 3x6m and has detachable sidewalls


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

10x20 foot !!!! ... what one have you Strongey ?


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

yup 3x6m means i can get the whole car inside, close the walls and doors and detail out of the elements wherever the customer chooses  even a phantom will fit inside 

erm dont remember where its from to be honest il look through my receipts and see if i can find it lol


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

I'm surprised that will fit on anyone's drive lol


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

to be honest sometimes it wont. It usually encroaches the pavement lol


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Lol , if it keeps the car dry then it's worth it


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

Strongey - I am thinking about a 6x3 myself for the reasons above. The cheaper ones I have seen (sub £300) are Not suitable for 1 man err erection . 

Lew


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

LNValets said:


> Strongey - I am thinking about a 6x3 myself for the reasons above. The cheaper ones I have seen (sub £300) are Not suitable for 1 man err erection .
> 
> Lew


what van is it going in??


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

LNValets said:


> Strongey - I am thinking about a 6x3 myself for the reasons above. The cheaper ones I have seen (sub £300) are Not suitable for 1 man err erection .
> 
> Lew


All depends on the skill of those putting it up

Mine says needs 2 men but I do it alone


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

Its going in a vivaro sportive swb. Depending on what other equipment I have to carry certain days I have up to a quater of the floorspace free.
Thanks strongey, just wish there was a local supplier to me in devon to try before I buy.

Lew


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

I just bought it mate and took the risk and I'm glad I did. Means I can work no matter the weather which is detainers biggest issue when working mobile

Best investment yet


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

LNValets said:


> Its going in a vivaro sportive swb. Depending on what other equipment I have to carry certain days I have up to a quater of the floorspace free.
> Thanks strongey, just wish there was a local supplier to me in devon to try before I buy.
> 
> Lew


just checking,as i had a 3x3 in a transit before and it was fine,but now i struggle to get it in my connect,so a bigger sized one will need even more :thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/110709281698?var=lv&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y&device=t&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=66&ff19=0

Some quite big ones on there though they look like an ass pain to erect!


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

£850 http://www.gazeboshop.co.uk/gazebo_shop/3-x-6m-Aluminium-Hex-instant-shelter.html

That'll cover my drive lol


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Make sure it's a pop up otherwise your in trouble lol


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Haveing one that is strong and one man erectable is the goal


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Pop up doesn't have to mean weak


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

James, have you tried Creo down your neck of the woods in Shannon?

Or there is GM Canopies up in Omagh.

If often toyed with the idea of getting one of these, and I reckon I'd need a 6m x 3m at a bare minimum.
If you think about it, the average saloon car is in excess of 4.6m long.( Mark IV Mondeo is 4.844m x 2.078m; F10 5 Series is 4.899 x 1.86 etc.)
So to have a small bit of room to work front and back, you need the 6m.

Not sure just how "portable" a 6m x 3m pop-up would actually be though?


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Mine folds down into a carry bag. You'd be surprised I think 

Il take some photos of mine in the week and post them here


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

The trouble I've found with large pop ups is that they often do need 2 people because of the geometric lock they use to prevent collapse. Not that I can ever claim to have used one for detailing but they have their uses for BBQ and drinking!
With the galv frame ones you can construct one side at a time and gradually achieve full height though they can be heavy to move. I'd guess it'd be much easier to build and then drive in if you had the space.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

maybe a crazy thought; but why not 2 3x3 pop-ups? you can easily do it alone and is easier to transport


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

They woul leak in the middle?


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

Check this.

http://www.very.co.uk/economy-gazeb...102624-AI&browseToken=/q/2cd23&totalResults=1


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Strongey said:


> They woul leak in the middle?


You can get sepical guittering to join theorem


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

NeilA said:


> Check this.
> 
> http://www.very.co.uk/economy-gazeb...102624-AI&browseToken=/q/2cd23&totalResults=1


thats huge! could use that instead of a unit!

in all seriousness though i bet its flimsy


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Also, you'd want to be sure that a freak gust of wind wouldn't leave you with a bill for a respray!


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kenny Powers said:


> Also, you'd want to be sure that a freak gust of wind wouldn't leave you with a bill for a respray!


Thats why I have made some fixtures to attach mine to the Van and weights on the otherside. Just in case it thinks about blowing away. :thumbup:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

I was thinking of making something you drive over which is tied to the shelter so one side for sure is stable on the other side i was thinking of using my on board water to fill something that attaches to the other sides legs, that way I am not carrying any more weight


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I have pondered the question do I or don't I get one for the last 10+ years & I won't. Firstly I don't use a vehicle big enough to store it, then you need weights to hold it down which take up more space & reduce fuel consumption though in the wind we have had lately you would need ships anchors, ground really needs to be very flat, if it blows down/away it wil likely damage the customers car & or yours & or a neighbours = Very costly then if it rains you have got to sod about drying the thing later or it will rot & stink.
Chances are in some cases the customer won't want the car done anyway if it's raining unless they don't plan to use it.
Result = Too much hastle.


----------



## T.C.D. (Jun 19, 2013)

Ive been considering a pop up gazebo for a while, there's been a few times I've been rained off already this year, i probably end up with a 6x3


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

andystevens said:


> I have pondered the question do I or don't I get one for the last 10+ years & I won't. Firstly I don't use a vehicle big enough to store it, then you need weights to hold it down which take up more space & reduce fuel consumption though in the wind we have had lately you would need ships anchors, ground really needs to be very flat, if it blows down/away it wil likely damage the customers car & or yours & or a neighbours = Very costly then if it rains you have got to sod about drying the thing later or it will rot & stink.
> Chances are in some cases the customer won't want the car done anyway if it's raining unless they don't plan to use it.
> Result = Too much hastle.


All reasons why I wont get one plus not many customers would have a driveway wide enough to put one up and it doesn't always rain vertical,wet and windy means it will rain into the gazebo.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

*Well i have decided this is the one im am going to go for*










i am totally ****ing mad as delivery is £120

the total price is £530


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Any photos of this in use?


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

not the one im getting but same idea


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Over the last 15 years or so, we've had numerous different pop up gazebos, ranging in price from a couple of hundred pounds to several thousand. I've learnt a few things along the way
1/ Generally you get what you pay for - we've had several at the bottom end of the price range that have really not been up to the rigours of english weather and being put up and down regularly
2/ Buy something where you can easily get spare parts - there is nothing more frustrating than needing a new leg and having to wait 6 weeks for it to ship from China
3/ Be very cautious about what the company sells you as a hard standing kit. Many really do not do the job. When these gazebos go, they really go. I've lost several over the years, including one that was pegged into the ground. We just hadnt got round to putting the guide ropes and final fixings on. In our experience you need around 50kg on each leg to be certain that it will not blow away. 
4/ Putting them up on your own is quite challenging. Whatever you do - do not let go of it until it is securely fastened down/. The damage they can cause to people and vehicles is quite severe. 
Good luck
Sue


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks sue. 

I think ill tie the end with the door some way to the side of the van with the sliding door, maybe a small sheet of steel with a hook on that i drive the van onto so the gazebo can be fastened that way front he front and use 25L barrels for the back legs


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've considered a Gazebo for some time, not being a "professional" price, ease of use, possible damage ETC have been taken into consideration, and my solution is to suspend a couple of tarps over the car I'm doing, between house and garage, these are held to the lines (HGV Trailer security cables) for strength to support the weight of the tarps, by clips that Market traders use to secure their covers, to date this has proved adequate, but obviously it cant be moved and is entirely for home use, not ideal, but cheap, low risk of damage and easy to put up and remove!!:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this simply for storing a vehicle or working under? Cause if it's for storing one you are in carcoon money there nearly, and there really is no competition. If its to act as a permanent structure for working and storing, check Costco, they have 10x20 beasts for about £250


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

dcj said:


> All reasons why I wont get one plus not many customers would have a driveway wide enough to put one up and it doesn't always rain vertical,wet and windy means it will rain into the gazebo.


Not when it has sides....


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Is this simply for storing a vehicle or working under? Cause if it's for storing one you are in carcoon money there nearly, and there really is no competition. If its to act as a permanent structure for working and storing, check Costco, they have 10x20 beasts for about £250


yea its for working under :thumb: 
will check out costco


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

james vti-s said:


> yea its for working under :thumb:
> will check out costco


My car sat under one for 3 years with no issue. Plenty room around it too


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

no side walls thought


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

james vti-s said:


> no side walls thought


From Costco? Yes totally enclosed. Even has tent style garge doors


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

will you link me just to be sure we are talking about the same one


----------

